# recovering quite quickly :]



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

So, the past two days I've been DR free, except some brain fog here and there. I just woke up on Monday feeling different. I went about my day and realized that I wasn't questioning anything. Remembering my DR is so hard to do. It's like coming out of a coma. I feel so refreshed. I feel happy again!


----------



## melindazcrew6 (Nov 25, 2009)

Are you on meds?? How did you do it? Or did it just happen? CONGRATS


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope I'm not on meds. Ive been taking supplements though. It's so hard to remember what DR felt like, it's actually frustrating that I can't remember.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

What supplements have you been taking?


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

xxcdawg said:


> Nope I'm not on meds. Ive been taking supplements though. It's so hard to remember what DR felt like, it's actually frustrating that I can't remember.


Haha don't knock it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Did you just have dr and not dp too? I am so happy for you.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

xxcdawg said:


> It's so hard to remember what DR felt like.


i know what you mean, once you come out of it you can't really remember how it felt. it's been frustrating at times being on this site, because i almost feel like i can't relate anymore. welcome back to reality courtney.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Mario said:


> What supplements have you been taking?


Choline, Vitamin B complex, & Omega 3.
I also just got off an antibiotic to clear up an ear infection.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Did you just have dr and not dp too? I am so happy for you.


Yeah I just had DR. But this past week before my recovery, I had both. It basically got a lot worse before it got better. I still have a little bit of brain fog, but I can deal with that. I'm just glad I KNOW I'm not dreaming and I don't question anything anymore


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

well done girl


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm so happy for you!!!! Keep it up and taking those vitamins!


----------



## DarkT (Dec 27, 2009)

omega3 is best...helped me too  
also i believe in chocolate because of serotonin
and magnesium


----------

